# JPA / HQL Support bei Query - Distanzberechnung



## beta20 (4. Sep 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich versuche gerade eine Query zu schreiben, mit welcher ich eine Liste von Städten in meiner Datenbank ermittle, die eine entsprechende Distanz haben.
Die Distanzberechnung funktioniert auch bereits. Nur leider bekomme ich derzeit nur die Distanz (Liste vom Datentyp "Double") zurück. 
Was ich benötige ist: eine Liste des ganzen Objekts der Entity "City". Wie muss ich das SQL anpassen, dass ich das ganze Objekt zurückbekomme und nicht nur die Distanz?

Hier mein Code:


```
public List<Double> findCityAroundSelectedCity(double longitude, double latitude, float distance) {

        String queryString = "SELECT (6371 * acos (cos(radians(" + latitude
                + ")) * cos(radians(latitude)) * cos(radians(longitude) - radians(" + longitude + "))  + sin(radians("
                + latitude + ")) * sin(radians(latitude)))) AS distance FROM City HAVING distance < " + distance
                + " ORDER BY distance";

        Query query = entityManager.createNativeQuery(queryString);

        List<Double> list = null;
        list = query.getResultList();

        return list;
    }
```


----------

